# Rabbit Salad Recipe?



## norcal (Jul 31, 2011)

A friends mom used to make rabbit salad (like chicken or tuna salad, you know, you put on bread). 

I can't seem to get it right.   Anyone have a good recipe?  
If so, how do you cook it for the process as well?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 31, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> A friends mom used to make rabbit salad (like chicken or tuna salad, you know, you put on bread).
> 
> I can't seem to get it right.   Anyone have a good recipe?
> If so, how do you cook it for the process as well?


Never heard you could put rabbit on bread, like a sandwich.  Made me instantly think of the joke of the LaMacha and "ear" sandwiches.   Not that I've eaten a lot of rabbit.  Had an uncle offer me chili when I was young once.  You know how it goes, had a good laugh at my expense when he told me it was "Bugs Bunny".  But then again, same uncle who swallowed my goldfish in front of me, that I won at the carnival.  Some people have no class.  

But I'm interested to find out  too.  And it could be a good thing to try in the future.

Edited to add:  BTW, does your friend's mom raise those rabbits or did she get it from a store that sells this "specialty"?  Just wondering because of getting involved in rabbits myself.   Always great to get as much data in advanced, and enough "stories" on the subject to start any new adventure.  

Thanks.  Hope someone lets you know.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband's parent's make a rabbit salad all the time. I think she bakes all her rabbit in a pan covered tightly with aluminum, then debones. 

I would brown ontop the stove in dutch oven, in a little oil. then add a 3 or 4 cups of water and cover and simmer for 1 hour. 

As far as the actual rabbit salad, not sure.  Probably a little chopped up celery for sure, I have this think about always adding a tablespoon or two of vinegar to the maynaise plus a tablespoon of sugar to make the maynaise spread through the salad easier and to add a little more flavor. 

A little celery salt, and I always like adding a little sweat pickle relish to any of my salads that are maynaise based

Here is a recipee I found on-line, Might give you some ideas

RABBIT SALAD   

Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1843,149164-248202,00.html
Content Copyright  2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.

2 c. coarsely chopped cooked rabbit
1/4 c. chopped sweet pickles
1/3 c. chopped celery
1 tbsp. cooked onion
1/2 c. cooked potatoes
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. pickle liquid
1/2 tsp. lemon juice
1/4 c. mayonnaise or salad dressing

Mix first 6 ingredients lightly but well. Blend pickle liquid, lemon juice and mayonnaise. Stir into salad. Chill for 1 hour to blend flavors.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a favorit recipee of our families. 





NORTHERN RABBIT STEW   

Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1848,157169-234195,00.html
Content Copyright  2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.

2 young rabbits, cut up
1/4 c. chopped parsley
1/4 c. oil and drippings
1 sliced onion
4 c. boiling water
2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/2 c. sliced celery
1/4 c. flour
3 med. potatoes, diced
1/2 c. cold water
3 med. carrots, diced

Brown rabbits in oil in Dutch oven. Add boiling water. Cover and simmer about 1 hour. Add vegetables and seasonings. Cook until vegetables are tender, about 20 to 25 minutes. Combine flour and cold water to form a paste and add to stew. Stir until slightly thickened.


----------



## norcal (Jul 31, 2011)

Hubby just did a yummy rabbit stew in the crockpot.   
I believe he got the recipe from the Food Network website.


----------



## norcal (Jul 31, 2011)

You can pretty much prepare it like chicken.
I don't really care for it barbequed, probably because it doesn't have skin to keep the juices in.
Maybe in tinfoil on the BBQ, the a few minutes over the flame?   Haven't tried it yet.....


----------



## norcal (Jul 31, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> 1 tbsp. cooked onion
> 1/2 c. cooked potatoes


Potatoes.........interesting.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 31, 2011)

Grew up on potatoes and onions in beef stew.  What respectable Irish family didn't.  I think it's in our DNA, LOL!    Thanks for posting the recipe 20kidsonhill.    I'll have to try it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 31, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 31, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Grew up on potatoes and onions in beef stew.  What respectable Irish family didn't.  I think it's in our DNA, LOL!    Thanks for posting the recipe 20kidsonhill.    I'll have to try it.


Your welcome, I might try it. MY 10 year old son is slowly starting his own llittle meat rabbitry. We are getting ready to go and get a trio of silver Fox rabbits. That should be an interesting venture. Almost  5 hours each way to go and get them. Otherwise he just has a couple of regular old meat rabbits That are fat and lazy and not producing. I had to decide to get him a couple new regular old meat rabbits or go with some fancy, since he is in 4H we decided to go the fancy route, and maybe he could sell a couple to help pay for the feed costs. That is the plan anyway. 

He loves hunting and butchering and cooking, and was driving his father and I crazy, so we decided to  get him started on meat rabbits he is loving it. The hope being that we wouldn't have to take him hunting all the time for him to have something to butcher and cook. We are off to a slow start, but I am sure the pace will pick up soon enough. 

You will have to let us know how the rabbit salad tastes.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 31, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let you know about the stew.  Wishing your Son Good Luck with his new Foxes.  Smart move Mom.  Killing two birds with one stone.  4-H AND his craving for hunting cut in half.  I have all the respect for you and your husband showing your Son how to be self sufficient through something he loves.   Wishing you Success in your plan.


----------



## jessicameilly (Nov 17, 2011)

wanna try this??

White Rabbit Salad
Ingredients

    3 cups cottage cheese
    2 small apples, chopped
    1/2 cup chopped, toasted nuts
    1/4 cup toasted sunflower seeds (optional)
    2 tsp poppyseeds
    1-2 Tbs honey
    juice of 1/2 lemon

    Optional additions:
    fresh, firm pears
    peaches
    seedless grapes
    orange sections
    cantaloupe
    honeydew
    extra honey and lemon

    *From the Moosewood Cookbook



Directions
Combine everything, serve very cold.

The original recipe includes 1/4 cup raisins and suggests serving on greens. I've never done either and it's still very tasty.


British food


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 17, 2011)

jessicameilly said:
			
		

> wanna try this??
> 
> White Rabbit Salad
> Ingredients
> ...


interesting, but where is the rabbit?????


----------

